# Anyone purchased a Colnago overseas?



## jafran456 (Jul 8, 2005)

Has anyone here from the U.S. ever purchased a Colnago bike or frameset online from overseas? If so, any problems?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I bought my Cristallo from Bellatisport and the guy was awesome. He was very prompt with his replies to my e-mails and he even worked with me on trying to get me another Colnago aluminum frame for racing at a much cheaper price. Maestro was also pretty good about replying to my e-mails promptly, but he was a hundred or two more than Bellatisport. Now he is a hundred or two cheaper than Bellatisport so I might get a C50 from him this winter coming up.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Bought my Dream HX from Mike Perry, Maestro*

and it was a pleasant experience. Mike ordered the frame & upgraded Star fork for hundreds less than the US sources. He would call me on my cell phone with updates- from the UK! I went thru Mike because of positive experiences I heard about on RBR so I thought I'd continue the good word.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Bought my 2006 C50 from Maestro. He spent time on the phone to discuss the frame and size. Quoted 2 months delivery. Arrived exactly 2 months later. Not one single problems. Will buy an Ex-Power or a C50-Cross frame from Mike if I have the money.

The wait time depends (I suspect) on model, color, size, and how loaded the factory is. Since it is oversea, do your research and know exactly what you want and expect of service.

Maestro does take a bit of flak for selling "grey market" Colnago (search the forum) but I will still buy from him anytime.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

Does anyone know what Maestro is selling a C50 for these days? Last I heard was $3,500 shipped to the US.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

He has a price list that lists the cost of all the frames he sells, along with Campy groups and wheelsets. Just look it up on his website.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

fabsroman said:


> He has a price list that lists the cost of all the frames he sells, along with Campy groups and wheelsets. Just look it up on his website.


The prices are for EU w/ VAT and non-EU w/o VAT excluding USA. I presume that's how to read it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That "USA" has just been put there recently. With that there, I have no idea how to read it myself. It reads *"Non EEU exc.* *USA 0% VAT"*. I have no idea how to read that. Should it be Non EEU, exc. USA, 0% VAT? How about Non EEU exc., USA 0% VAT.

If I were in your shoes, which I probably will be in December, I would send Mike an e-mail and ask him what the price is. There is even a disclaimer at the bottom that prices are subject to change. So, e-mail is the best way to get a firm price from Mike if you are in the market for a Colnago from him.


----------



## jafran456 (Jul 8, 2005)

*TMLUK...what do you mean???*



tmluk said:


> Bought my 2006 C50 from Maestro. He spent time on the phone to discuss the frame and size. Quoted 2 months delivery. Arrived exactly 2 months later. Not one single problems. Will buy an Ex-Power or a C50-Cross frame from Mike if I have the money.
> 
> The wait time depends (I suspect) on model, color, size, and how loaded the factory is. Since it is oversea, do your research and know exactly what you want and expect of service.
> 
> Maestro does take a bit of flak for selling "grey market" Colnago (search the forum) but I will still buy from him anytime.


TMLUK....what do you mean by grey market???


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Grey market is when goods are imported through unofficial channels which Marstro does - rumour has it that he buys his from the Belgium distributor - I expect Bellatti is also along the same lines and that's why their prices are lower than the RRP.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

jafran456 said:


> TMLUK....what do you mean by grey market???


Some members in the forum suggested that Mike was selling gray market Colnago because Maestro is not an official Colnago dealer. One member even accused Mike was selling "fake" Colnago  .

The story I have come across most often is:
Colnago assemble the C50, EP, EC frames at the factory in Cambiago, Italy.
Ship the frames to two places to get painted: one in Italy and one in Belgium.
Mike gets his frames from a distributor in Belgium, Benelux.

So when Mike ships me the C50 frame, it does not carry the official warranty book. Any warranty, damage, repair issues would need to go through Mike in UK. Not a big deal and I'll chance my luck considering I saved close to $1500 at the time.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

That sounds about right - as for the warranty, whatever frame make you purchase from overseas will not be warranted by the US distributor and you have to go back to whomever you purchased it from ... anyway by the sound of it (on this forum) colnago disty in US take their time with warranty issues anyway (probably due to Colnago policy) so its not as if you loose out.


----------

